# JAVA: Soundeingabe via Mikrophon



## nihil (21. Juni 2002)

wie kann ich mit Java einzelne Sound-Sampels via Microphon aufnehmen ?!? wälze schon seit einer weile die dokus, finde aber nix passendes!

ist soetwas mit Java überhaupt möglich ?!?


----------



## vipey (25. Juni 2002)

ich sagen NEIN 

aus folgenden gründen:

1. man braucht einen codex wie auch für videos, um jene audi file zu speichern
2. man kann über webseiten keine normalen windows codex' steuern
3. wo hin willst du es speichern ? auf dem rechner von dir oder auf dem webserver ? dazu: auf dem server speichern: mit java nicht möglich, mit php möglich - glaub ich
4. es ist glaub ich garnicht möglich mit dem ie, netscape oder opera, sound dateien von externen geräten oder generell externe geräte abzufrage, bzw zu steuern .... als BSP: man kann mit ie usw nicht scannen, die druck funktion is nur die windows druckf. die im ie verlinkt ist, oder gamecontroller usw geht ja alles mit ie nicht ...

über tatsachen, die meine meinung widerlegen freue ich mich, denn: -correct me if i'm wrong- will ja keine sch**se reden


----------



## Jack (23. August 2002)

ich sage JA,

in der JDK 1.4. ... gibt es die möglichkeit aus verschiedenen Quellen Sound zu sampeln und als .wav oder .au datei abzuspielen


----------

